# Beyond Sqaut or Rot: Anarchist Approaches to housing.



## Cheeks (Apr 9, 2019)

Beyond Sqaut or Rot: Anarchist Approaches to housing. 

As someone who has spent a considerable portion of my life fascinated by co-housing and/or coop housing and has visited many variants of such, Im quite surprised that I have never read this.


----------

